# Scared off



## cabby

After reading figures on another thread about member numbers and comments made. I ask, do we scare potential members from joining us, with comments that are close to abusive or plain rude, or maybe make them feel uncomfortable with their language abilities.
We could be missing and losing very interesting and valuable people.

cabby


----------



## Penquin

I have not looked at the figures but such comments would not be a great surprise to me, some of the responses can be a little close to being rude and if people do a random search through some of the posts this may be apparent.

Often IMO such comments are not intended to be rude or abusive but are the direct result of banter between people that have been in touch for a considerable time and therefore it is acceptable TO THEM.

Of course, what we type, others read in a different manner and get a different meaning from the same words....

Fortunately, the comments about spelling, punctuation and grammar have reduced or gone - to me, as long as I can understand what is written then that is acceptable to me, whether it has the semi-colon in the correct place or the relevant apostrophe......

Others of course, may have different views......

Dave


----------



## 747

No.


We are not scary cabby. This has come about because of one post by a member who should have been banned for his comment against another member. There is some background as to why he posted what he did but he was bang out of order doing it.


Once in a while you see an outburst from a new member of a forum and they flounce off over some perceived reason known only to themselves. This happens on every motorhome forum.


They are adults and can make their own mind up, so I just let them get on with it.


----------



## rowley

I am not aware of any gross comments on here in recent times. I am aware of some unsavoury input on another forum though.


----------



## cabby

I have to ask, why a Red scarf, surely blue would suit you much better.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## peribro

Penquin said:


> Fortunately, the comments about spelling, punctuation and grammar have reduced or gone - to me, as long as I can understand what is written then that is acceptable to me, whether it has the semi-colon in the correct place or the relevant apostrophe......
> 
> Others of course, may have different views......


There was no need to use "to me" twice in the same sentence - unnecessary repetition.:wink2::laugh:


----------



## cabby

Are you positively sure about this.>>

cabby


----------



## barryd

There are a lot worse forums out there. MHF is quite civilised compared to many others.

I am quite proud of the way we welcome newbies on here. They usually always get a warm welcome. Its certainly not always the case on some forums I have joined.

My worry is that we have lost or are losing members due to site functionality and all the problems we have had with that. Hopefully the ship is getting back on course now but the turnover of threads is not what it used to be.


----------



## nicholsong

cabby said:


> Are you positively sure about this.>>
> 
> cabby


That was a tortology in response to a comment on a repetition therefore a 'deviation'

Geoff


----------



## Penquin

peribro said:


> There was no need to use "to me" twice in the same sentence - unnecessary repetition.:wink2::laugh:


and that is an excellent example of how someone from outside MIGHT read that as direct criticism if they are not aware of the role of the smilies....

of course that is my opinion, but double words are acceptable in some situations to emphasise and may be used if separated by a comma which breaks the sentence up.....:wink2:

Dave :laugh:


----------



## mgdavid

As a newb I'll say this could be the best source of tech MH info going but is spoilt by the threads full of dross. I haven't found a better way of accessing the site than the Active Topics list - and then have to work out which ones to ignore.

Also, how does a newb make sense of this 'old site - new site' thing? 
Means nothing to me, perhaps I'm not seeing a pile of useful stuff?


----------



## cronkle

Strange how we all perceive things differently. 

I was only thinking to myself the other day that there were a number of new threads by people who had only joined recently. I saw that 'senior members' were responding to them in a helpful and friendly way. This has got to be the way to expand the membership of the group.

The extra traffic seems to have been related to the period of free membership. What are the rules now for posting if subs have not been paid?


----------



## cronkle

mgdavid said:


> - and then have to work out which ones to ignore.


It comes with practice :grin2:


----------



## mgdavid

cronkle said:


> .......
> I was only thinking to myself the other day that there were a number of new threads by people who had only joined recently. I saw that 'senior members' were responding to them in a helpful and friendly way.........


Yes, there are, definitely. I'm one of the newbs and am thankful for the help. 
BUT I'm in 'learning mode' and want to research and read up on a number of topics as they occur to me; sifting the wheat from the chaff is tedious and a big turn-off.


----------



## barryd

mgdavid said:


> As a newb I'll say this could be the best source of tech MH info going but is spoilt by the threads full of dross. I haven't found a better way of accessing the site than the Active Topics list - and then have to work out which ones to ignore.
> 
> Also, how does a newb make sense of this 'old site - new site' thing?
> Means nothing to me, perhaps I'm not seeing a pile of useful stuff?


It would be a dull forum if it was just full of technical "useful" stuff. Define Dross as I am at a loss as to what Dross is. Maybe my posts are all Dross I dunno. Probably are.

The thing is though you will find that regulars do post rubbish, jokes and wind each other up but are also often the first to welcome newbies and offer good advice. Its a community not just a technical resource. Its not exactly hard to look at a thread title, hover your mouse to read the first post to see if its for you is it?


----------



## cabby

There is also the search facility,providing that it is working, to enable you to find the technical section you need.

cabby


----------



## mgdavid

barryd said:


> ...... Define Dross as I am at a loss as to what Dross is.......?


perfect example:
do you mean you've never heard the word and don't know what it means?
(it will take you 5 seconds to type it in and look it up)


----------



## dghr272

mgdavid said:


> perfect example:
> do you mean you've never heard the word and don't know what it means?
> (it will take you 5 seconds to type it in and look it up)


From Google....... Don't take it personal Barry :crying:

Urban Dictionary: dross
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dross
Music that's offensive to the eardrums in its poorness. Comes from a combination of the word dross, meaning rubbish, and Luther Van-Dross - a notoriously bad ...


----------



## Brock

The 'ignore button' still exists ...

Some motorhome forums still have a motorhoming owner and thus that person dictates the style etc of the forum. We don't now and so we dictate the style. This forum will be whatever we make it. That means there will always be a small number of influential people because they make more of an effort. 

In any meeting of people, it is the small talk which drives the networking and relationship building. These in turn provide an insight into the information requested and advice given. It takes time for us to build the network of our own trusted posters but it's worth doing because in the longer term, it will provide more practical guidance.

Perhaps we should be more rigorous in encouraging people to fill in their profile. At least that would stop the "What sort of van have you" question to newbies asking their first question. I can only remember Cabby encouraging people to fill in their details.

What was said to Daffy was wrong but is not the norm on this forum.


----------



## aldra

I'm with Barry

Define dross

It seems to me one mans dross is another mans treasure

You win some you lose some

Aldra


----------



## barryd

mgdavid said:


> perfect example:
> do you mean you've never heard the word and don't know what it means?
> (it will take you 5 seconds to type it in and look it up)


Of course I know what Dross means! I have a degree, PHD and Masters in English!*

I was hoping you would give some examples of the Dross in question.

*possibly


----------



## fatbuddha

nicholsong said:


> That was a *tortology *in response to a comment on a repetition therefore a 'deviation'
> 
> Geoff


it's *tautology*

*tut*

:grin2:


----------



## 747

mgdavid said:


> perfect example:
> do you mean you've never heard the word and don't know what it means?
> (it will take you 5 seconds to type it in and look it up)


This is the third time you have come across with 'attitude' on this thread and you have been the same on another thread.Mmaybe it is your sense of humour or maybe you can sound arrogant but either way you need to soften your approach to other members.

That is advice, not criticism.


----------



## mgdavid

747 said:


> .........
> That is advice, not criticism.


As was what I wrote...


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Whenever I post, I try to remember EJB's strapline:

*"I try and state simple facts in a nice way."*

It's possible to get one's point across, but in a way that doesn't necessarily offend.


----------



## erneboy

HurricaneSmith said:


> Whenever I post, I try to remember EJB's strapline:
> 
> *"I try and state simple facts in a nice way."*
> 
> It's possible to get one's point across, but in a way that doesn't necessarily offend.


Cobblers!


----------



## HurricaneSmith

:grin2:


----------



## cabby

They seem to be falling by the wayside, dwindling numbers.But always needed.

cabby


----------



## caulkhead

fatbuddha said:


> it's *tautology*
> 
> *tut*
> 
> :grin2:


Quite right! Tortology is the study of Italian multi-layered cakes!:wink2:

Andy


----------



## nicholsong

fatbuddha said:


> it's *tautology*
> 
> *tut*
> 
> :grin2:


Not when, as in this case, it is a Civil wrong (laugh) - no emoticons in the Canaries - the dogs ate them (smile)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a crap thread :roll: :roll:


----------



## JacSprat

cabby said:


> They seem to be falling by the wayside, dwindling numbers.But always needed.
> 
> cabby


At the risk of sounding a tad sentimental, I LOVE this forum! I've been away for a few years because work took over my leisure :serious: , but thank goodness most of my favourite members are still here - some cool new ones too.
I'm a pretty independent, adventurous solo female 'vanner, but without this forum, I may not have had the b**locks to spend a year travelling Europe, winter in the Peloponnese etc AND save up for the last 6 years to do it all over again!! 
Thanks to peejay, Don Madge and so many more, I felt solidly resourced enough to have peace of mind on my travels. There are some real quality people here. Forget the others. They are sad and unhappy for whatever reason and can hide behind internet anonymity. 
Yes the forum has changed, and it does have a bit of a reputation for some unpleasant banter, but as mentioned earlier, the IGNORE button is magic (I've used it with great success on other forums) but it's our morbid curiosity that gets us peeking at the offender's posts anyways, eh! 
I almost dropped out because of technical stuff this week, but I'm so glad it was sorted by UK admin - love it here, love the diverse banter, bring it on!
I'm, GULP, Canadian, but no relation to VS admin (I hope). Don't hold it against the rest of us!!! It's worth riding out the storm guys - hang in there!

:kiss:

Jacsprat


----------



## 747

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What a crap thread :roll: :roll:


Be careful Kev. Anyone guilty of dross is put on the ignore list. :surprise:

Say sumfink interlektewall kwik.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> Be careful Kev. Anyone guilty of dross is put on the ignore list. :surprise:
> 
> Say sumfink interlektewall kwik.


Nah it'd be wasted on the likes of you > >


----------



## tugboat

JacSprat said:


> At the risk of sounding a tad sentimental, I LOVE this forum! I've been away for a few years because work took over my leisure :serious: , but thank goodness most of my favourite members are still here - some cool new ones too.
> I'm a pretty independent, adventurous solo female 'vanner, but without this forum, I may not have had the b**locks to spend a year travelling Europe, winter in the Peloponnese etc AND save up for the last 6 years to do it all over again!!
> Thanks to peejay, Don Madge and so many more, I felt solidly resourced enough to have peace of mind on my travels. There are some real quality people here. Forget the others. They are sad and unhappy for whatever reason and can hide behind internet anonymity.
> Yes the forum has changed, and it does have a bit of a reputation for some unpleasant banter, but as mentioned earlier, the IGNORE button is magic (I've used it with great success on other forums) but it's our morbid curiosity that gets us peeking at the offender's posts anyways, eh!
> I almost dropped out because of technical stuff this week, but I'm so glad it was sorted by UK admin - love it here, love the diverse banter, bring it on!
> I'm, GULP, Canadian, but no relation to VS admin (I hope). Don't hold it against the rest of us!!! It's worth riding out the storm guys - hang in there!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Jacsprat


Cor, your bio says you're only 15! You're not even old enough to drive ('S'alright, I won't tell anyone). I wonder if you're the first teenager to post on here?

P.S. Thanks for the kiss, my first today, Sandra's slow off the mark for a change!:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> I wonder if you're the first teenager to post on here?


Are you sure about that, maybe if you just count mental ages, you'd think different :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## barryd

JacSprat said:


> At the risk of sounding a tad sentimental, I LOVE this forum! I've been away for a few years because work took over my leisure :serious: , but thank goodness most of my favourite members are still here - some cool new ones too.
> I'm a pretty independent, adventurous solo female 'vanner, but without this forum, I may not have had the b**locks to spend a year travelling Europe, winter in the Peloponnese etc AND save up for the last 6 years to do it all over again!!
> Thanks to peejay, Don Madge and so many more, I felt solidly resourced enough to have peace of mind on my travels. There are some real quality people here. Forget the others. They are sad and unhappy for whatever reason and can hide behind internet anonymity.
> Yes the forum has changed, and it does have a bit of a reputation for some unpleasant banter, but as mentioned earlier, the IGNORE button is magic (I've used it with great success on other forums) but it's our morbid curiosity that gets us peeking at the offender's posts anyways, eh!
> I almost dropped out because of technical stuff this week, but I'm so glad it was sorted by UK admin - love it here, love the diverse banter, bring it on!
> I'm, GULP, Canadian, but no relation to VS admin (I hope). Don't hold it against the rest of us!!! It's worth riding out the storm guys - hang in there!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Jacsprat


Brilliant post!! Agree totally.


----------



## JacSprat

tugboat said:


> Cor, your bio says you're only 15! You're not even old enough to drive ('S'alright, I won't tell anyone). I wonder if you're the first teenager to post on here?
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the kiss, my first today, Sandra's slow off the mark for a change!:wink2:


Cor is right! Better not kiss me back for all sorts of reasons!
Think I'll leave my bio age as is for now...:wink2:


----------



## barryd

JacSprat said:


> Cor is right! Better not kiss me back for all sorts of reasons!
> Think I'll leave my bio age as is for now...:wink2:


Yeah stop trying to cop off with 15 year old girls Tuggers you old Perv!


----------



## JacSprat

barryd said:


> Yeah stop trying to cop off with 15 year old girls Tuggers you old Perv!


Oh jesus...I just discovered Fruitcakes. Reminds me of my snooker club days (long, long story).


----------



## erneboy

JacSprat said:


> Oh jesus...I just discovered Fruitcakes. Reminds me of my snooker club days (long, long story).


Come along then.We need more ladies, em, ah females? Women, that'll do. Probably safest eh?


----------



## JacSprat

erneboy said:


> Come along then.We need more ladies, em, ah females? Women, that'll do. Probably safest eh?


I've been trying to shake off my seriously misspent youth for 25 years (ah, the grand good ole days), AND I wouldn't want to inhibit you boys, err, lads, ahh, MEN. 
We'll see...


----------



## Webby1

*Banter*

You see some of the banter on here between people who know each other could easily be misinterpreted by a potential member...............not knowing the relationship between posters you could easily be put off to ask anything.

Personally I've always been a bit uncomfortable with "bloke's banter" generally-- 'cos it can be intimidating and can escalate (cue response..........me and billy boy are just having a laff what's your problem.....are you gay??)

BUT I have to agree there are far worse sites with some very unpleasant banter, usually about foreigners of some sort, and that certainly isn't FUN.


----------



## aldra

I have never felt uncomfortable on here

Sometimes arguments get out of hand

But you should live with my family:grin2::grin2:

6kids, 5 partners, 10 grandkids

All with a different opinion:crying:

All gather here to actively "discuss" life issues

But as happens on here time and time again

All gather together to help, console and support as needed

Overtime yes relationships are formed

And I'm sure it's not what you meant to say

But what's wrong with Gay banter?
With bloky banter?
With female banter?

If it's hurtful it needs to be challanged
I find on here it is

And anything that anyone objects to
Should be challenged
Honestly and openly without aggression 
It's OUR Forum

Now where was I ?00

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## barryd

JacSprat said:


> I've been trying to shake off my seriously misspent youth for 25 years (ah, the grand good ole days), AND I wouldn't want to inhibit you boys, err, lads, ahh, MEN.
> We'll see...


You wanna watch it on that Forum. That Tugboat is one of the ring leaders! Complete Womaniser. I think he likes you!


----------



## aldra

Now Tuggy

Watch it:smile2:

Go on, I'll share 

She sounds great :smile2:

Sandra>


----------



## JacSprat

There's friendly , then there's TOO friendly!

Sandra, you are a seriously generous woman, but my dog gets violently jealous. Heretofore and hence, I have been/am destined to stay man-less (until she croaks, then I'll probably just get another dog anyway). 

Sorry Tuggy


----------



## barryd

JacSprat said:


> There's friendly , then there's TOO friendly!
> 
> Sandra, you are a seriously generous woman, but my dog gets violently jealous. Heretofore and hence, I have been/am destined to stay man-less (until she croaks, then I'll probably just get another dog anyway).
> 
> Sorry Tuggy


Ideal!! Tuggy has a Westie!!


----------



## erneboy

Poor Tuggles.


----------



## 747

I foresee a match made in Heaven. :kiss:


Ooh, I will have to go shopping for a new hat. 0


Can the Pugs be Maid of Honour and Pageboy?


----------



## aldra

*Tuggy*



JacSprat said:


> There's friendly , then there's TOO friendly!
> 
> Sandra, you are a seriously generous woman, but my dog gets violently jealous. Heretofore and hence, I have been/am destined to stay man-less (until she croaks, then I'll probably just get another dog anyway).
> 
> Sorry Tuggy


You have no idea what you are missing

My dog is really an 8 stone hound from hell

Hates other dogs

But melted under the little Ellie who put him in in his place

When she came to stay

he is still reeling

And Tuggy

Well you haven't met him so you wouldn't know

He is, well he is Tuggy

Aldra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> You have no idea what you are missing
> 
> My dog is really an 8 stone hound from hell
> 
> Hates other dogs
> 
> But melted under the little Ellie who put him in in his place
> 
> When she came to stay
> 
> he is still reeling
> 
> And Tuggy
> 
> Well you haven't met him so you wouldn't know
> 
> He is, well he is Tuggy
> 
> Aldra


Tuggers and Jacsprat have gone all quiet. They are either ignoring our childish humour or secretly PM'ing each other. :kiss:


----------



## Kaytutt

747 said:


> I foresee a match made in Heaven. :kiss:
> 
> Ooh, I will have to go shopping for a new hat. 0


Will it have thorns? :wink2:


----------



## barryd

Kaytutt said:


> Will it have thorns? :wink2:


He will need a new Frock as well!


----------



## aldra

Childish humour!!!!

Speak for yourself

I'm serious

Aldra


----------



## JacSprat

Dear Cabby,

Your thread appears to have been hijacked by stoned, giddy and hormonal teenagers. 

Good night:smile2:

Jac


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> He will need a new Frock as well!


I think the frocks we wore on our big day out should be OK for the Wedding. 0


----------



## A14GAS

Hi Cabby as the OP.
I don't think newbies are scared to post on this forum just a bit apprehensive that they don't have the knowledge and skills to make a valid input.
I love the forum and posts and have no been off put by the banter.
Having worked in the building trade for the past 40 years I am used to it and think it is an important part of the forum.
Life would be boring without a bit of banter and humour.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Ideal!! Tuggy has a Westie!!


Not heard it called that before Barfy > >


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> I think the frocks we wore on our big day out should be OK for the Wedding. 0


No! My bum looks big in pink. :kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Substitute daylight for pink and you're halfway there > >


----------



## tugboat

You rotten so-and-sos, you've scared her off, I thought I was in with a chance there. I was going to ask her to post a piccy of her dog. Ellie is devastated.

Drat and double drat!:grin2:


----------



## erneboy

tugboat said:


> You rotten so-and-sos, you've scared her off, I thought I was in with a chance there. I was going to ask her to post a piccy of her dog. Ellie is devastated.
> 
> Drat and double drat!:grin2:


I thought you you had stopped collecting women Tuggy. Isn't your cellar already full?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I heard he was stashing them under the patio now, says it makes them tender  doesn't care for air dried.


----------



## tugboat

If this was FCs, I'd be calling you naughty names now, you two!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> If this was FCs, I'd be calling you naughty names now, you two!>


Scared now, and after me sticking up for you again


----------



## camallison

aldra said:


> I have never felt uncomfortable on here
> 
> Sometimes arguments get out of hand
> 
> But you should live with my family:grin2::grin2:
> 
> 6kids, 5 partners, 10 grandkids
> 
> All with a different opinion:crying:
> 
> All gather here to actively "discuss" life issues
> 
> But as happens on here time and time again
> 
> All gather together to help, console and support as needed
> 
> Overtime yes relationships are formed
> 
> And I'm sure it's not what you meant to say
> 
> But what's wrong with Gay banter?
> With bloky banter?
> With female banter?
> 
> If it's hurtful it needs to be challanged
> I find on here it is
> 
> And anything that anyone objects to
> Should be challenged
> Honestly and openly without aggression
> It's OUR Forum
> 
> Now where was I ?00
> 
> Aldra:smile2:


Sandra for Prime Minister!!!!! :kiss:

Colin


----------



## JacSprat

*For Ellie...*



tugboat said:


> You rotten so-and-sos, you've scared her off, I thought I was in with a chance there. I was going to ask her to post a piccy of her dog. Ellie is devastated.
> 
> Drat and double drat!:grin2:











This is my very best mate Murphy (she's a bitch). :wink2:

Jac


----------



## tugboat

Hah, she looks a right playful bundle of mischief, I bet she and Ellie would run themselves ragged.

Here's Ellie with a glint in her eye while flakers in the MH between bouts of hooliganism.









Hairy dogs rule OK!:laugh:


----------



## aldra

camallison said:


> Sandra for Prime Minister!!!!! :kiss:
> 
> Colin


Colin you insult me, my lovely one

They are lying so and so's

Or to be kind don't really connect

Me I'll never make anything

I says what I mean and mean what I says

A bit like worsal gumedge Spelling up he wall

Who sulks and sulks

I do a mean sulk

We all have our specialities>>>

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## aldra

tugboat said:


> Hah, she looks a right playful bundle of mischief, I bet she and Ellie would run themselves ragged.
> 
> Here's Ellie with a glint in her eye while flakers in the MH between bouts of hooliganism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hairy dogs rule OK!:laugh:


There she is my baby

Shadow is in meltdown

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Hah, she looks a right playful bundle of mischief, I bet she and Ellie would run themselves ragged.
> 
> Here's Ellie with a glint in her eye while flakers in the MH between bouts of hooliganism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hairy dogs rule OK!:laugh:


That reminds me Tuggy wuggy, how're your wrists ? >


----------



## JacSprat

tugboat said:


> Hah, she looks a right playful bundle of mischief, I bet she and Ellie would run themselves ragged.
> 
> Here's Ellie with a glint in her eye while flakers in the MH between bouts of hooliganism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hairy dogs rule OK!:laugh:


Shaweet!!!

I'm a devoted terrier fan - you NEVER totally master a terrier. Keeps me humble. Respect.

Tuggy, she is damn lucky to have you. Likewise mine to me. And vis-a-versa.

Thanks for the introduction! Hope to meet you both in the fur and flesh sometime (don't get started again the rest of you lot!!)

Jac


----------



## erneboy

I bet it's a bum nipper.

Like Tuggy.


----------



## mgdavid

JacSprat said:


> .... - you NEVER totally master a terrier. .........


Our moggy mastered a terrier once. 
Just one swipe and the poor Jack Russell went head over heels backwards all the way down wooden stairs to the bottom. Alway gave the cat a wide berth after that!


----------



## HermanHymer

JacSprat said:


> Shaweet!!!
> 
> I'm a devoted terrier fan - you NEVER totally master a terrier. Keeps me humble. Respect.
> 
> Tuggy, she is damn lucky to have you. Likewise mine to me. And vis-a-versa.
> 
> Thanks for the introduction! Hope to meet you both in the fur and flesh sometime (don't get started again the rest of you lot!!)
> 
> Jac


Dear Jac - be careful what you wish for..!


----------



## tugboat

HermanHymer said:


> Dear Jac - be careful what you wish for..!


So says someone who has met me!0


----------



## camallison

aldra said:


> Colin you insult me, my lovely one
> 
> They are lying so and so's
> 
> Or to be kind don't really connect
> 
> Me I'll never make anything
> 
> I says what I mean and mean what I says
> 
> A bit like worsal gumedge Spelling up he wall
> 
> Who sulks and sulks
> 
> I do a mean sulk
> 
> We all have our specialities>>>
> 
> Aldra:smile2:


Awww - NO! You would bring a breath of fresh air to politics with your honesty and forthright manner - "let the truth out" would be your key phrase. :smile2:

Colin


----------



## barryd

Tuggers and Jacsprat!

Ellie and Murphy!

Its a match made in heaven. I'm filling up.

Time to get that Hat 747.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks like a bloody womble, he willn't be pleased.


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Tuggers and Jacsprat!
> 
> Ellie and Murphy!
> 
> Its a match made in heaven. I'm filling up.
> 
> Time to get that Hat 747.


B****r off, Barry, you tw*t. Or words to that effect.mopedsmile::laughing5:


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Tuggers and Jacsprat!
> 
> Ellie and Murphy!
> 
> Its a match made in heaven. I'm filling up.
> 
> Time to get that Hat 747.


Given the canine connection, what about this guy as a ring carrier....


----------



## tugboat

You an'all, Piers.


----------



## JacSprat

Now wait a minute Tuggy, maybe they're on to something! A forced/arranged-type marriage would be a complete novelty (for me anyway). I like novelty.
Think of it - I don't know your real name, you don't know mine. Titillating. Seeing each other for the first time at the Town Hall, hoping each other at least washes once a day and doesn't have a pickled egg addiction. That's plenty. People are waaaaaay too picky these days. 

:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Jac


----------



## dghr272

tugboat said:


> You an'all, Piers.


Sorry Tugs, got carried away, thought I was on FC.....doh :flower::flower:ccasion7:


----------



## barryd

JacSprat said:


> Now wait a minute Tuggy, maybe they're on to something! A forced/arranged-type marriage would be a complete novelty (for me anyway). I like novelty.
> Think of it - I don't know your real name, you don't know mine. Titillating. Seeing each other for the first time at the Town Hall, hoping each other at least washes once a day and doesn't have a pickled egg addiction. That's plenty. People are waaaaaay too picky these days.
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Jac


Oooh! You will have him all excited and in a pickle now. I know Tuggy well, he is my bessie mate. Do you want to see a photo of him? 

As far as I know he doesnt have a Pickled Egg addiction but does eat a lot of Devonshire Pasties (not that rubbish from Cornwall he says)


----------



## 747

Good idea Barry.


Just a thought, it would be best if he was wearing mens clothes, not the, ahem, other ones. :wink2:


----------



## tugboat

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, not the one with the porn 'tache!

Mind you, the mention of 'forced/arranged' suggests that Jac is into a bit of S&M.

Anyone know what van she has? I do have standards, you know.>

P.S. I didn't get to be this shape by boycotting Cornish pasties.


----------



## aldra

I'm so sad:crying:
I've lost my Tuggy 

But then again 

It's ok
Shadow will not give up Ellie

I'm telling him it's fine

We are crying together:smile2::smile2:

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Don't you worry, Sandra, there's plenty of me to go around.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Don't you worry, Sandra, there's plenty of me to go around.


Not half :roll:


----------



## JacSprat

tugboat said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, not the one with the porn 'tache!
> 
> Mind you, the mention of 'forced/arranged' suggests that Jac is into a bit of S&M.
> 
> Anyone know what van she has? I do have standards, you know.>
> 
> P.S. I didn't get to be this shape by boycotting Cornish pasties.


A bit like me, my van is quality. Sporty, discreet, utilitarian (read a bit _plain_), comfy, classy and understated. BUT she has scores of hidden charms which are only revealed to her most loyal and keen admirers. Unlike me, she is British - Devonshire-ish, actually. Ladies and (gentlemen?), she is a Murvi Morello (which is indeed indicated next to my avatar, but thanks for playing along).

I shall not ask you what you have as I have already checked.


----------



## aldra

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not half :roll:


Luckily for me

There is soooooo

Much plenty to go around

From you lovely lot:smile2::smile2::smile2:
Aldra:smile2:


----------



## barryd

Posh PVC Van and a London Lass Tuggy. Bit upmarket for you!! Ill PM you my details Jac instead as I am the suave and sophisticated one.

Here is a recent photo of Tuggy in his Sunday best though.










And one of me so you can decide (Tuggy does have the advantage of being single)


----------



## tugboat

JacSprat said:


> I shall not ask you what you have as I have already checked.


I beg your pardon?

Oh I say, and before the watershed too.

P.S. I hope your eyesight is rubbish!


----------



## tugboat

Never a censor around when you need one.


----------



## aldra

At the end of the day
The body means nothing

It the bits that is contained within that body

I have my Albert 

50 yrs

So
Now I can venture out 

And just enjoy

The lovely people on here

You are all. Safe

I am allowed to love you:smile2:

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## JacSprat

barryd said:


> Posh PVC Van and a London Lass Tuggy. Bit upmarket for you!! Ill PM you my details Jac instead as I am the suave and sophisticated one.
> 
> Here is a recent photo of Tuggy in his Sunday best though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of me so you can decide (Tuggy does have the advantage of being single)


Whahhhahahhahhahhaaa! LMAO! I have very diverse taste - I'll take one of each please.

And, I must emphasise - there is not one posh cell in my body. I am as common as primordial muck. I am simply a discerning (and now broke post-dream van purchase) wage-slave.

Right - this has been sooooo much fun, but I'm off to France for a week with the Murv and the Murph.

See y'all on the flip-flop.

Take care of our little Tuggles while I'm gone Sandra. I'm grateful to you for your open, sharing generosity.

XJ


----------



## tugboat

Was it something I said or was it the bikini?

I don't have to wear a bikini.:crying:


----------



## erneboy

tugboat said:


> Was it something I said or was it the bikini?
> 
> I don't have to wear a bikini.:crying:


Perish the thought Tuggy. Keep it on, pleeeease.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Was it something I said or was it the bikini?
> 
> I don't have to wear a bikini.:crying:


Shurrup Man!! Play hard to get!


----------



## aldra

Actually Tuggy

I've decided 

I'm with shadow

I'm jealous

I thought I was yours

With a few others:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## JacSprat

tugboat said:


> Was it something I said or was it the bikini?
> 
> I don't have to wear a bikini.:crying:


Awww shucks Tugs, you can come along as long as you promise to BRING the bikini. Just put a towel on the Murv's sofa before you sit down on it please.

X


----------



## erneboy

JacSprat said:


> Awww shucks Tugs, you can come along as long as you promise to BRING the bikini. Just put a towel on the Murv's sofa before you sit down on it please.
> 
> X


I hope you're not suggesting that Tuggles is unhygienic?

Barry was quite clear the he had bathed him when he visited just a month or so ago so set your mind at rest.

In fact I'm sure that Barry posted the photos on Fruitcakes. Unedifying would probably be the correct word to use in describing them, though pornographic would also do quite well.


----------



## Kaytutt

Such a cruel lot you are but dear me... you have brightened what has been a bad day :grin2:


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> Actually Tuggy
> 
> I've decided
> 
> I'm with shadow
> 
> I'm jealous
> 
> I thought I was yours
> 
> With a few others:wink2:
> 
> Sandra


You'll always be my squeeze, Sandra, these youngsters don't have the staying power. First time I've ever had one go to France to escape my clutches though!


----------



## tugboat

JacSprat said:


> Awww shucks Tugs, you can come along as long as you promise to BRING the bikini. Just put a towel on the Murv's sofa before you sit down on it please.
> 
> X


Well, I dunno, Jac, that sounds a rather reluctant offer. Anyway, what with a Murv and a Murph, I'm afraid I might get'em mixed up and ruin your holiday.


----------



## tugboat

Just noticed this thread has nearly 2500 views in 2 days. I bet it'll stop now my flirting has come to nowt. Might as well put the bikini away until the next despe lovely lass comes along!>:kiss:


----------



## HermanHymer

Well as they used to say.. you don't look at the mantelpiece when you're poking the fire!


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Just noticed this thread has nearly 2500 views in 2 days. I bet it'll stop now my flirting has come to nowt. Might as well put the bikini away until the next despe lovely lass comes along!>:kiss:


Given up already? Amateur!!


----------



## erneboy

He's gone downhill badly since he lost the porn tache.


----------



## tugboat

erneboy said:


> I hope you're not suggesting that Tuggles is unhygienic?
> 
> Barry was quite clear the he had bathed him when he visited just a month or so ago so set your mind at rest.


Oh, is that the new name for pressure-washing? Blew my knicks off, it did. Still not sure it was a good idea to do it in the front garden. My neighbours continue to ignore me. It was a cold day, mind.


----------



## cabby

2500 views, maybe they cannot believe that drivel can go on for so long. I did wonder which forum I was on. 
Perhaps you should start a thread called kinky boots.(great film).>>

cabby


----------



## erneboy

cabby said:


> 2500 views, maybe they cannot believe that drivel can go on for so long. I did wonder which forum I was on.
> Perhaps you should start a thread called kinky boots.(great film).>>
> 
> cabby


One man's drivel ..................


----------



## cabby

Does a drivel have a coarse thread.>> or is it A Fine thread.

cabby


----------



## tugboat

cabby said:


> 2500 views, maybe they cannot believe that drivel can go on for so long. I did wonder which forum I was on.
> Perhaps you should start a thread called kinky boots.(great film).>>
> 
> cabby


2815 views now. How many of your threads have had that many visits, Cabby? Some people just like to have their senses of humour and ridiculousness tickled from time to time. No-one is forcing them to look. You post jokes too, we all need a laugh now and then. Apologies if you felt your thread got hyjacked, it just kind of morphed.

That, M'Lud, ends the case for the defense!:hathat8:


----------



## cabby

Oh don't get me wrong I think that most of the remarks are funny tugboat, however I do believe that my record for views on a post is 7,106. But I am more than happy to exceed that if I must.>> 

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Oh don't get me wrong I think that most of the remarks are funny tugboat, however I do believe that my record for views on a post is 7,106. But I am more than happy to exceed that if I must.>>
> 
> cabby


Wow which one was that, we need a link to make it more.


----------



## rayrecrok

barryd said:


> Of course I know what Dross means! I have a degree, PHD and Masters in English!*
> 
> I was hoping you would give some examples of the Dross in question.
> 
> *possibly


Yer! and a new scooter...:wink2:

ray.


----------



## Horny Hattie

I have come on here to find Tugboat!!! He said he was a member on here when he promised me a trip away in his Motorhome ages ago. Promised me the earth he did. 

Do you remember the fun we had Tuggy on your lickle Tugboaty thing? You told me it was the best 15 seconds of your life!!! And now I see your on here chatting up other women!!! Who is this Jacsprat person anyway? Bet she isn't as fit as me!! Well your loss Sailor boy!! :frown2:


----------



## erneboy

Horny Hattie said:


> I have come on here to find Tugboat!!! He said he was a member on here when he promised me a trip away in his Motorhome ages ago. Promised me the earth he did.
> 
> Do you remember the fun we had Tuggy on your lickle Tugboaty thing? You told me it was the best 15 seconds of your life!!! And now I see your on here chatting up other women!!! Who is this Jacsprat person anyway? Bet she isn't as fit as me!! Well your loss Sailor boy!! :frown2:


Hello Bazzer.


----------



## Horny Hattie

erneboy said:


> Hello Bazzer.


Who? My name is Hattie! Who the hell is Bazzer? Where is my Tuggy???


----------



## erneboy

Horny Hattie said:


> Who? My name is Hattie! Who the hell is Bazzer? Where is my Tuggy???


I wasn't talking to you darling.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seems such a nice girl, so genuine.


----------



## dghr272

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Seems such a nice girl, so genuine.


And certainly knows Tugs very well, think she would be good for him, and looks like an aunt I know.


----------



## cabby

Here you are Kev_liz, this is not the highest on record, when Dave did info posts etc there were a few with more than me. It is amazing considering how few posts were made on that thread.:wink2:

cabby

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/131-germany-touring/122159-change-destination.html

or this one with 80k views, but not mine.
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/124-health-fitness/112047-skin-cancer.html


----------



## tugboat

Horny Hattie? Well, you'd have to be a bit more convincing than that to spoof me! Mind you, the avatar looks OK. If I squint hard enough.


----------



## barryd

Think I preferred Sexybint Tuggers. Well certainly her Avatar anyway. Perhaps they are one and the same?


----------



## JacSprat

Horny Hattie said:


> I have come on here to find Tugboat!!! He said he was a member on here when he promised me a trip away in his Motorhome ages ago. Promised me the earth he did.
> 
> Do you remember the fun we had Tuggy on your lickle Tugboaty thing? You told me it was the best 15 seconds of your life!!! And now I see your on here chatting up other women!!! Who is this Jacsprat person anyway? Bet she isn't as fit as me!! Well your loss Sailor boy!! :frown2:


Mwoahhahahhahaha!!!!
You lot have totally cracked me up all week (shaddup)! You should be on telly (instead of the Great Debate mebbe).

However...on a more serious note...
I am presently in France trawling for a sailor who cares. Really cares. Tugs doesn't appear to be the able seaman who will anchor my heart and tow my soul into everlasting union. Not enough horsepower. So triste.

Adieu Tugs, adieu - but je ne regrette rien. He's alll yours Sandra, Hattie and the rest of the adoring but misguided young ladies. Watch your hearts...

Jacquesprat


----------



## barryd

JacSprat said:


> Mwoahhahahhahaha!!!!
> You lot have totally cracked me up all week (shaddup)! You should be on telly (instead of the Great Debate mebbe).
> 
> However...on a more serious note...
> I am presently in France trawling for a sailor who cares. Really cares. Tugs doesn't appear to be the able seaman who will anchor my heart and tow my soul into everlasting union. Not enough horsepower. So triste.
> 
> Adieu Tugs, adieu - but je ne regrette rien. He's alll yours Sandra, Hattie and the rest of the adoring but misguided young ladies. Watch your hearts...
> 
> Jacquesprat


Whaaat!! You cant blow out the Tugs!!! I can picture his little bottom lip quivering right now!! He will be on the phone to me all night now pouring his little broken heart out. Shame on you!!!


----------



## erneboy

JacSprat said:


> Mwoahhahahhahaha!!!!
> You lot have totally cracked me up all week (shaddup)! You should be on telly (instead of the Great Debate mebbe).
> 
> However...on a more serious note...
> I am presently in France trawling for a sailor who cares. Really cares. Tugs doesn't appear to be the able seaman who will anchor my heart and tow my soul into everlasting union. Not enough horsepower. So triste.
> 
> Adieu Tugs, adieu - but je ne regrette rien. He's alll yours Sandra, Hattie and the rest of the adoring but misguided young ladies. Watch your hearts...
> 
> Jacquesprat


It wouldn't be their hearts I would worry about.

Pero pobre Toog-les.

Since you're doing foreign.


----------



## JacSprat

barryd said:


> You cant blow out the Tugs!!!


I wasn't aware I had inhaled him...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry, you can't have "little bottom" and Tugs in the same sentence, it's just not right.


----------



## tugboat

JacSprat said:


> Mwoahhahahhahaha!!!!
> You lot have totally cracked me up all week (shaddup)! You should be on telly (instead of the Great Debate mebbe).
> 
> Jacquesprat


With our looks, the radio might be a better idea.

Au revoir would be better than Adieu, 'cos you'll be back. I have a pic of Murphy now and I shall set Ellie the Great Detective on the trail. You'll have to keep looking over your shoulder from now on.

If you see a Westie in the distance………..RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!:kiss:


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> With our looks, the radio might be a better idea.
> 
> Au revoir would be better than Adieu, 'cos you'll be back. I have a pic of Murphy now and I shall set Ellie the Great Detective on the trail. You'll have to keep looking over your shoulder from now on.
> 
> If you see a Westie in the distance………..RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!:kiss:


Whaddaya mean "Our Looks"? Everyone knows I'm the MHF Pin up so you had better not be including me in that statement! :crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There mustn't be many mirrors in your house. > > >


----------



## tugboat

He's the only one who hasn't twigged that ingesting large quantities of Leffe affects the vision.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And anything above your shoes.


> > >


----------

